# A couple tips for newbies and for oldbies who ignore good tips like I used to



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

I ignored this sage piece of advice myself for the better part of a year. When I finally put it into place, I saw my mailing list grow by leaps and bounds. And in case you didn't already know this, a mailing list of readers who like your work is like money in the bank. When you have a new release, you send them a newsletter with an Amazon affiliate coded link in it and (1) they buy your book, and (2) they buy other stuff that you get a commission on.

(1) In the front matter AND back matter of your ebook and paperbacks, put a link to your maiing list sign up. Here's mine, so you can see what it looks like: http://eepurl.com/h3aYM. I use Mailchimp but there are many others. If you use affiliate codes, you need to use bitly codes or tinyurl codes or Mailchimp will kick them out. Make sure you also have an "OTHER BOOKS BY ..." page in your front AND back matter. That's a great place to put the newsletter sign-up.

(2) If you have a website using Wordpress or Blogger or one of those (either the self-hosted or otherwise), you can get a widget plug-in that will have a little checkbox ticked for every new visitor's comment. When they leave a comment, they will have the option pop up to join your mailing list. They can de-select or choose not to double-opt in (required), so there's no chance of an accidental sign-up, but this makes it really really easy for them to sign up. I think most people look at it and say, "Why not?" I can tell you that about 90% of people who leave a comment on my site now also double-opt-in for the newsletter. Them's great percentages. Here's the plugin I use: http://dannyvankooten.com/wordpress-plugins/newsletter-sign-up/

(3) Put your newsletter sign-up on your Facebook fan page. There's an application for it. You can see it on my Facebook page. http://facebook.com/ellecaseytheauthor. I'm not sure how many signups I get from that, but it's easy to do and one of those "why not" things. If you use Mailchimp, here are the instructions: http://kb.mailchimp.com/article/how-do-i-add-a-mailchimp-sign-up-form-to-my-facebook-fan-page

I noticed that even though I put links to my newsletter sign up all over the place on my website, I didn't get many - maybe 20 a month. Now I'm at 43 new sign-ups per month, so I've doubled the numbers with these three basic steps. So what's stopping you from doing it? Just the time it takes. And if you have a ton of books out, yes it will take time to update all your front and back matter, but then again, that's something you should be doing regularly anyway!

Below are 2 screenshots. One is the increase in my mailing list subscribers reperesented graphically. The other is my "Other Books by Elle Casey" page which I put in the front and back of my books, with the hyperlink to my mailing embedded.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Great tips! I have to figure out how to get the newsletter signup on my FB pages. I shall put it on my list for tomorrow.

ETA: did it. The controls are through Mailchimp's menu, not on FB. I think that I tried to do this once before looking for the app via FB and couldn't find it that way.


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Great tips Elle! Do you know the name of the widget for the Wordpress sites?


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wansit said:


> Great tips Elle! Do you know the name of the widget for the Wordpress sites?


Here it is. There are others. And I should edit my original post.. it's a plugin not a widget. Sorry for the confusion!!

http://dannyvankooten.com/wordpress-plugins/newsletter-sign-up/


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Dalya said:


> Great tips! I have to figure out how to get the newsletter signup on my FB pages. I shall put it on my list for tomorrow.


Here you go Dalya, but it only works if you're using Mailchimp: http://kb.mailchimp.com/article/how-do-i-add-a-mailchimp-sign-up-form-to-my-facebook-fan-page


----------



## HezBa (Jan 24, 2012)

Finally got around to doing this!! I'm the worst with this type of thing, but I finally got it figured out...phew


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> Here it is. There are others. And I should edit my original post.. it's a plugin not a widget. Sorry for the confusion!!
> 
> http://dannyvankooten.com/wordpress-plugins/newsletter-sign-up/


No worries. I was thinking about switching over my Wordpress Blog to a Wordpress Site but it's such a pain.  Blarghh But I really like the idea of using that PlugIn.

Also I noticed that you've moved into BN now. Did you notice a change? Is it better than being only on Amazon?

My borrows aren't enough to keep me in Amazon with my one book baby...soon to be two book babies. Unfortunately, I forgot to untag that pesky KDP Select box in February so I'm stuck for another two months.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wansit said:


> No worries. I was thinking about switching over my Wordpress Blog to a Wordpress Site but it's such a pain.  Blarghh But I really like the idea of using that PlugIn.
> 
> Also I noticed that you've moved into BN now. Did you notice a change? Is it better than being only on Amazon?
> 
> My borrows aren't enough to keep me in Amazon with my one book baby...soon to be two book babies. Unfortunately, I forgot to untag that pesky KDP Select box in February so I'm stuck for another two months.


I think B&N takes a while to build momentum when it's not erotica or romance. I've only made $46 bucks there so far this month, versus a lot more on Amazon. I actually have sold more on Kobo than B&N. iTunes is dead last.

Yeah, I was pissed when Amazon auto-enrolled one of my books in KDP after the expiration. That seemed kind of shady to me. A contract should never be an auto-enroll situation in my mind. You should have to consciously enter it each and every time. I bet a court would agree with me, but I'm sure we'll never know.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> I think B&N takes a while to build momentum when it's not erotica or romance. I've only made $46 bucks there so far this month, versus a lot more on Amazon. I actually have sold more on Kobo than B&N. iTunes is dead last.
> 
> Yeah, I was p*ssed when Amazon auto-enrolled one of my books in KDP after the expiration. That seemed kind of shady to me. A contract should never be an auto-enroll situation in my mind. You should have to consciously enter it each and every time. I bet a court would agree with me, but I'm sure we'll never know.


Fascinating - thanks!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I set up Mailchimp, last November, I think. I was hoping to get a good list together before the release of the final book in my trilogy.
I put links in the back of my books, on my website, on my facebook page, my Twitter profile, my Wattpad profile, my goodreads profile, and I blogged about it. And how many people have signed up so far? Four!  

What am I missing?


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

You persuaded me to put my sign up link at the front and back of my books! I had thought about it and was too lazy.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Rlyon said:


> I set up Mailchimp, last November, I think. I was hoping to get a good list together before the release of the final book in my trilogy.
> I put links in the back of my books, on my website, on my facebook page, my Twitter profile, my Wattpad profile, my goodreads profile, and I blogged about it. And how many people have signed up so far? Four!
> 
> What am I missing?


More books.  More books = more readers = more signups = more sales. Otherwise, you have great reviews and seem to have put it everywhere you should!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ardin said:


> You persuaded me to put my sign up link at the front and back of my books! I had thought about it and was too lazy.


Me too, for a long time. One book is easy. 16, not so much.


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm always looking at ways to revamp the way I lay out my matter. I currently have the mailing list only in the back matter, but I may change that. Lately I've been ponder the order I put my matter in. I was thinking that I might move my works page in front of my afterword and place my mailing list signup on what I call my "return page" (which basically says: "there's more on the way") so it'd be return (with list signup), contents, works, afterword, about the author, copyright.

For front matter I essentially have four pages. Description (which is basically the blurb, so people remember what book this is if they pick it up after a while), title, quickmenu (which will carry them to the start of the book, or the back matter), and then dedication. I like to keep front matter lighter if I can, so I'd rather add to an existing page than make a new one for works/mailing list, but it may be a betetr idea just to bite the bullet and do it.

For the record I have a signup on my webpage, my facebook, on my about.me (which I don't route traffic to), and in my books and I've got 25 members, 15 of which I started with.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Mathew Reuther said:


> I'm always looking at ways to revamp the way I lay out my matter. I currently have the mailing list only in the back matter, but I may change that. Lately I've been ponder the order I put my matter in. I was thinking that I might move my works page in front of my afterword and place my mailing list signup on what I call my "return page" (which basically says: "there's more on the way") so it'd be return (with list signup), contents, works, afterword, about the author, copyright.
> 
> For front matter I essentially have four pages. Description (which is basically the blurb, so people remember what book this is if they pick it up after a while), title, quickmenu (which will carry them to the start of the book, or the back matter), and then dedication. I like to keep front matter lighter if I can, so I'd rather add to an existing page than make a new one for works/mailing list, but it may be a betetr idea just to bite the bullet and do it.
> 
> For the record I have a signup on my webpage, my facebook, on my about.me (which I don't route traffic to), and in my books and I've got 25 members, 15 of which I started with.


I used to have my book list just in the back and buried behind other stuff. Now I have it right after the title page and right after the end of the story text - before author notes and acknowledgments. I found that even my hardcore readers will often ignore anything after the last page of the text, so I put it right there. They will turn the page once to see if there's an epilogue or more story, so it's worth a shot. I might even start adding it right after "The End"!! I'll bet I'd get more sign ups that way.


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Elley for this valuable advice/tip. I have bookmarked.


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

ellecasey said:


> I used to have my book list just in the back and buried behind other stuff. Now I have it right after the title page and right after the end of the story text - before author notes and acknowledgments. I found that even my hardcore readers will often ignore anything after the last page of the text, so I put it right there. They will turn the page once to see if there's an epilogue or more story, so it's worth a shot. I might even start adding it right after "The End"!! I'll bet I'd get more sign ups that way.


Yeah it makes sense. I'm thinking my return page works well because I'm using that as kind of a "don't think this is the end, because you've got more on the way" and having the signup right there means they can immediately take action to be informed on the new release. I have room to put a link to my works on my website as well... hrm.

I get so hung up in the matter for my books. LOL. Shuffling info, rearranging, reformatting gets so addictive.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> I used to have my book list just in the back and buried behind other stuff. Now I have it right after the title page and right after the end of the story text - before author notes and acknowledgments. I found that even my hardcore readers will often ignore anything after the last page of the text, so I put it right there. They will turn the page once to see if there's an epilogue or more story, so it's worth a shot. I might even start adding it right after "The End"!! I'll bet I'd get more sign ups that way.


This may seem silly but how did you incorporate that into the TOC? Did you only list the back 'Other Books by Elle Casey' or both?


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Interesting information. I've thought about doing a mailing list, once I had more books on the pen name, but I might just look into doing it now.

Like Mathew, I like to keep my front matter light, but it shouldn't be too hard to keep it condensed and it would certainly help to be more accessible. 

Thanks for posting your experiences, Elle. It certainly helps to see how other writers are getting (or not getting) good results from what they're trying.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wansit said:


> This may seem silly but how did you incorporate that into the TOC? Did you only list the back 'Other Books by Elle Casey' or both?


I list both. Actually Scrivener includes both and I just sit there.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Interesting information. I've thought about doing a mailing list, once I had more books on the pen name, but I might just look into doing it now.
> 
> Like Mathew, I like to keep my front matter light, but it shouldn't be too hard to keep it condensed and it would certainly help to be more accessible.
> 
> Thanks for posting your experiences, Elle. It certainly helps to see how other writers are getting (or not getting) good results from what they're trying.


It's my pleasure to help other authors out. Always.

It's never too early to start building the list. Some of my very first readers are still my biggest fans and some of them have dropped away. I wish I had that sign up earlier so I could have captured everyone!


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

ellecasey said:


> It's never too early to start building the list. Some of my very first readers are still my biggest fans and some of them have dropped away. I wish I had that sign up earlier so I could have captured everyone!


I had the list started from friends/family (the first 15) before I published for this reason.

It's one of the few things I think I did right from the starting gate.

So at least I can look at that every time I screw something new up and go: "but at least I had a list!" LOL


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Mathew Reuther said:


> I had the list started from friends/family (the first 15) before I published for this reason.
> 
> It's one of the few things I think I did right from the starting gate.
> 
> So at least I can look at that every time I screw something new up and go: "but at least I had a list!" LOL


Yes! At least you have a list.

I have a little over 600 on mine now, but if I had done this from the start, I'd have thousands. THOUSANDS! I try not to torture myself with that regret, but it's hard.


----------



## zzzzzzz (Dec 6, 2011)

Why isn't the list of your books in the front hyperlinks?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I was also a bit late starting my mail list but it's working great.

My sign up link is pretty much the first thing readers see in the back matter when they finish the book. I make sure to say that it's _only_ for new releases, rather than newsletters or blog posts, so that people don't worry that they're signing up for a bunch of unwanted email. I'm pleased by how many are taking the opportunity.

Not everyone that likes a book wants to leave a review - this is a faster way for them to give a quick thumbs up, too!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Mcoorlim said:


> Why isn't the list of your books in the front hyperlinks?


That's my iTunes version that doesn't particularly like Amazon hyperlinks in their books (hates them, won't allow them, actually).


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

That's a great tip.

Now it's up to me to get off my big old poutin-fed butt and get this happening!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Elle,

WOW! This is all fantastic advice, thank you!

These past few months I've started adding mailing list signups everywhere, did it on Facebook too, but didn't think to put it *twice* inside the books, back and front matter -- great idea!

And I will definitely check out that widget for Blogger!


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm fiddling with my matter as we speak.

It was inevitable.

(ETA: I've made my mailing list url human-readable. Before it was one of those ugly shortlinks, now it's http://bit.ly/mrsignup . . . this is actually important for older readers that don't have good browsers/click capability. It means readers can easily type the url into their browser without thinking "uh, is that an e, yeah, ok, now, uh B, err, T, q, v, w" . . . See, I'm always revising things just slightly. *sigh*)


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this, Elle! I've done of lot of these, but didn't know that Mailchimp had their own app or about the comment/blog link to sign up for a newsletter <---love that one!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

If anyone knows how to do the comment sign-up thing in Google-hosted Blogger, I would love to know! Thanks.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Cherise Kelley said:


> If anyone knows how to do the comment sign-up thing in Google-hosted Blogger, I would love to know! Thanks.


http://kb.mailchimp.com/article/how-to-add-a-mailchimp-signup-form-to-your-blogger-or-blogspot-blog


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. I just recently signed up with mailchimp, and posted the link on my FB fan page. I got 25 sign-ups the first day. But now the post is buried. So it's nice to see that there is a way keep it visible on the page. I have the link in my back matter of my books along with my other book titles, and I never considered putting all that in the front. But it sounds like great advice.  Since putting the mailing list link in my books about a week ago, I had two new signups. So, slow and steady, I guess.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Man, I just messed around with that plugin for ages before realizing that Disqus is basically overriding it. Too bad, because it's cool. But when I had wordpress comments, I got so much spam, it drove me insane, so Disqus will stay. 

Still


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> http://kb.mailchimp.com/article/how-to-add-a-mailchimp-signup-form-to-your-blogger-or-blogspot-blog


This just lets you add a signup section somewhere on your main bloodspot page, no? Do you have a way to enable what Elle was talking about--having something pop up asking you to sign up for the list when you leave a comment?


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

valeriec80 said:


> Man, I just messed around with that plugin for ages before realizing that Disqus is basically overriding it. Too bad, because it's cool. But when I had wordpress comments, I got so much spam, it drove me insane, so Disqus will stay.
> 
> Still


I glanced around for any kind of way to tie-in disqus with a mailchimp opt-in but didn't find one. Granted, sometimes search results are hard to parse, so that may not mean it doesn't exist. It just means I couldn't find one.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Excellent advice, Elle! 

I even have a stand alone "join my list" page in the back matter.  And I'd like to suggest... offering a special gift or bonus just for signing up can do wonders with your opt-in rates.

Thanks for the plug-in tip, I love that "Sign up checkbox" feature for the comment section of my blog. Great way to ask them to join your list, especially since they're already engaging you by leaving a comment. Awesome. I just installed it and it works like a charm. Thanks again!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Endi Webb said:


> This just lets you add a signup section somewhere on your main bloodspot page, no? Do you have a way to enable what Elle was talking about--having something pop up asking you to sign up for the list when you leave a comment?


Just add it to the end of your post. It's just html.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the useful info, Elle. You're a champ.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

This is great stuff, Elle! Thank you for posting it. I have a new releases list, but I need to do some of the other things you recommend as well. It's all about "decreasing the friction" to a signup.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Endi Webb said:


> This just lets you add a signup section somewhere on your main bloodspot page, no? Do you have a way to enable what Elle was talking about--having something pop up asking you to sign up for the list when you leave a comment?


Yes, is there a way in Blogger to give people who add comments the option of signing up for the email list?

I already have a page on my blog where they can sign up.


----------



## Soothesayer (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow, Elle. Awesome. You keep giving gold when you don't have to. Hope good karma comes your way.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

valeriec80 said:


> Man, I just messed around with that plugin for ages before realizing that Disqus is basically overriding it. Too bad, because it's cool. But when I had wordpress comments, I got so much spam, it drove me insane, so Disqus will stay.
> 
> Still


I use Akismet for getting rid of spam (catches every dang one) and it doesn't interfere with any other plugins.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> I used to have my book list just in the back and buried behind other stuff. Now I have it right after the title page and right after the end of the story text - before author notes and acknowledgments. I found that even my hardcore readers will often ignore anything after the last page of the text, so I put it right there. They will turn the page once to see if there's an epilogue or more story, so it's worth a shot. I might even start adding it right after "The End"!! I'll bet I'd get more sign ups that way.


That makes sense. I have it buried in the back matter too and have had single digit sign-ups. :/

Great tips, Elle, thanks!


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks! I'm going to do all of this. Just signed up with MailChimp and have four (4!!) people on my mailing list.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. 

Maybe this is an added benefit:
I looked at some of your books on Amazon (the look inside function) and I noticed the link to your mailing list is there as well and functioning.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm thinking of putting my mailing list link at the front of my novels in addition to the back, but for the shorts... hmm, I don't know about actually adding front matter (they have none and start with story, at least on Amazon).


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> Maybe this is an added benefit:
> I looked at some of your books on Amazon (the look inside function) and I noticed the link to your mailing list is there as well and functioning.


Cool! And a good reminder to me that I need to go through all my books once again and update front and back matter. It never ends....


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

glutton said:


> I'm thinking of putting my mailing list link at the front of my novels in addition to the back, but for the shorts... hmm, I don't know about actually adding front matter (they have none and start with story, at least on Amazon).


Why not just at the bottom of the title page with a short note: "Sign up to hear about new releases." ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

ellecasey said:


> Why not just at the bottom of the title page with a short note: "Sign up to hear about new releases." ?


There's no title page on the shorts on Amazon and I love it that way.  Maybe I could add it to the Smashwords versions since they have to have a title page... grumble.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a Wordpress blog, but it's a 'free' blog, not a paid subscription. Will I still be able to use that MailChimp plug-in?


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> I have a Wordpress blog, but it's a 'free' blog, not a paid subscription. Will I still be able to use that MailChimp plug-in?


I will say, "Probably", but try it and see. Mine is self-hosted so I can't be positive.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Free Blogger does seem to let you use pretty much any plugin you want. However, after adding the plugin the title doesn't show up, so the first thing you see is 'email address' - can anyone else look and see if the plugin's title is showing up for them?


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! And all the time you took to put them together.

I really need to get on my mailing list game... I keep putting it off because at this point in my life I'm not very prolific, but I have something new coming out soon, so it's time!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Billy, right at the top of the blog, it just says Email Address, with a place for person to put an email address, check boxes for type of email desired, and a subscribe button.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Billy, right at the top of the blog, it just says Email Address, with a place for person to put an email address, check boxes for type of email desired, and a subscribe button.


So yup, the title is not showing up, anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> (3) Put your newsletter sign-up on your Facebook fan page. There's an application for it. You can see it on my Facebook page. http://facebook.com/ellecaseytheauthor. I'm not sure how many signups I get from that, but it's easy to do and one of those "why not" things. If you use Mailchimp, here are the instructions: http://kb.mailchimp.com/article/how-do-i-add-a-mailchimp-sign-up-form-to-my-facebook-fan-page


THANK YOU for this!! I've been looking for this very thing...


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> I used to have my book list just in the back and buried behind other stuff. Now I have it right after the title page and right after the end of the story text - before author notes and acknowledgments. I found that even my hardcore readers will often ignore anything after the last page of the text, so I put it right there. They will turn the page once to see if there's an epilogue or more story, so it's worth a shot. I might even start adding it right after "The End"!! I'll bet I'd get more sign ups that way.


I hadn't thought of doing it as front matter either, but now that you say that... I'm off to update now (at the least the most recent release)....


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I know it's hard to argue against free, but you'll have a lot more control and options with a self-hosted Wordpress site. And it's not that expensive. If you pre-pay for one year, it will cost your around $65 per year with Host Gator. And installing Wordpress is as easy as clicking on a few buttons and boom, it's installed. WordPress supports importing directly from your blogger account so you can import all your posts from blogger over to your self hosted Wordpress site. That way you don't have to start from scratch.

Wordpress and blogger can get pretty shut-down happy at times. Especially if you start promoting your books and using affiliate links. I've known several folks who had their Blogger account shut down without notice. Anyway, just something to consider.


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

Great post! Thanks for the tips. I had a newsletter app on FB but it wasn't as nice as this one. Thanks.

Good reminder about putting Newsletter link in back matter. I forget about the newsletter because I only send out with new releases and I'm not as prolific a writer as you, Elle, so they will rarely hear from me.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Katherine Owen said:


> Great post! Thanks for the tips. I had a newsletter app on FB but it wasn't as nice as this one. Thanks.
> 
> Good reminder about putting Newsletter link in back matter. I forget about the newsletter because I only send out with new releases and I'm not as prolific a writer as you, Elle, so they will rarely hear from me.


Just send them something once a month. A promotion of your book, a cross-promotion of another author's book, a short story ... something to stay on their radar.


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> Just send them something once a month. A promotion of your book, a cross-promotion of another author's book, a short story ... something to stay on their radar.


Okay.... great ideas! I know this is important. I've been scattered and this would definitely help. Thanks!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! Just went through all of my book files and made some adjustments to the "other books" page. Earlier today, I added e-mail signups to FB and my blog, thanks to Susan Kaye Quinn posting on FB about this very thing.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

In preparation for my upcoming Bookbub ad, I've just changed Yseult according to the advice given here. Be interesting to see what happens.


----------

